# need a cotote cape



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a cape to do a shoulder mount of a coyote. Thank you.


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

go to taxidermy.net and search there. Lots of guys willing to help. I will also get the name of the fur warehouse I use.


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks a lot, i appreciate it.


----------

